# Moving to Midrand 32 male single bachelor



## SGH (Mar 19, 2013)

Heloo Guys,

It gives me immense pleasure to post my thread on such an interactive forum with such a nice and responsible people.

Please allow me to introduce my self and then very quickly I'll come to the topic.

I'm an Indian Citizen,32 Male Single working with one of top MNC in the capacity of senior management presently located in New Delhi, India.

I have got an offer from worlds top MNC and I 'm planning to move to Midrand, South Africa by May'2013.

I request you guys to please guide me regarding following:

i. How would be cost of living for me with 40K Rand per month(afterdeductions of all taxes) in pocket .
Currently I'm Single but planning to get married by Nov'13 , so from Dec'13 I'll be with my wife. So will i have a gud life with R 40K per month.

ii. How much approx. expense will i incurr per month . My major expenses are as under
a. House Accomodation. (I need fully furnished house probably 2 BHK or 1 BHK with Own Car Parking.)
b. Foods normally fish, fruits, milk,Corn Flakes, Olive Oil, Green Vegetables.
c. Health Club (Gym) I'm a fitness freak.
d. Other daily usage like sanitary items, perfumes,deos etc.
e. Weekend parties ocassionally in pubs
f. Electricity/ Water Bills.
g. Maid for cooking and house cleaning.
h. Car Fuel Charges , what is cost of petrol and diesel per litre.

iii. What can i do for Car, I mean shall i go for a short term lease or shall I buy a new one for me. How is the schemes of Banks for buying a new Car say Toyota Corolla or Fortunner.
Any ways I may have to buy a new one after some time since i'll be moving to Midrand on Permanent Employment with no fixed contract period.
Which Car would u suggest for me Petrol/Diesel Manufacturer etc.

iv. Which are the localitlies where I can get a good accomodation.
How is the procedure there, I mean how much security deposit /advance normally landlord asks for.

v.How about the security scenario in Midrand, I mean from safety point of view.

I look forward to recieve very good guidance from your end.

Best Regards
SGH


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi SGH

i. Don't forget your robe and crown. you will live like a king on that amount
ii.a. 10-15k per month
b. 3k per month "single"
c. 1k per month
d.up to you
e.1/2 -1k per month
f.2k per month
g. 1.5 to 2k per month depends on how many days per week
h. R13.20 per litre
iii Me think you need pr for finance legalman/saartjie give me a hand pls
iv. midrand relatively new "except old halfway house area" deposits normally 1-2 months up front and first months rent. being fully furnished, perhaps w/lights included
v. mainly estate living in enclosed areas so safe. Question? would you walk down a calcutta street with cash over flowing from your pockets for people to see? common sense prevails

hope this helps
mark


----------



## SGH (Mar 19, 2013)

*Many thanks*

Heloo Mr. Mark,

My heartiest thanks for such a nice and prompt reply.

Hats off for "Rob & Crown" comment  :clap2:

For sure your feedback has made preety clear picture in my mind regarding my future assingments.
Thanku very much once again!!

One more query plz: 
I have to book an accomodation for me before i arrive to South Africa as company is not going to provide me same, its my tension from day one.
Can u plz extend me your guidance regarding names of localities where i can search house on net and can finalise the same.

Bye Bye n plz tc

Cheers
SGH








rooineckrsa said:


> Hi SGH
> 
> i. Don't forget your robe and crown. you will live like a king on that amount
> ii.a. 10-15k per month
> ...


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi SGH

Property for Sale: Houses for sale: Property24
Gumtree South Africa - South Africa's Largest Free Local Classified Ads Marketplace
www.private property.com
www.only rentals.co.za

Areas to google: glen austin
vorna valley
carlswald
Halfway gardens


Hope this helps

mark


----------

